# Racing



## Guest (Nov 30, 2002)

This car races in the SSC class of SCCA:
http://www.scca.org/amateur/club_racing/runoffs/02results/photos/pages/ssc7.htm
Barry


----------



## Ruben (Oct 15, 2002)

Cool!


----------



## Guest (Nov 30, 2002)

Very nice.
Barry


----------



## dominojd (Aug 1, 2002)

Hey Barry,

You like that pic. I watched the ssc race last weekend and the didn't show the fire in the pits. I saw smoke but the didn't show where it was coming from. How is the car coming along?


----------



## Guest (Dec 1, 2002)

*IT's FINE*



dominojd said:


> *Hey Barry,
> 
> You like that pic. I watched the ssc race last weekend and the didn't show the fire in the pits. I saw smoke but the didn't show where it was coming from. How is the car coming along? *


The car has a brand new motor and it's pristine and perfect.
I've even had some interest from guys who want to buy it.
It doesn't have a ding or a scratch, which is rare for a car that has been raced.
Barry


----------



## dominojd (Aug 1, 2002)

*Re: IT's FINE*



Barry said:


> *The car has a brand new motor and it's pristine and perfect.
> I've even had some interest from guys who want to buy it.
> It doesn't have a ding or a scratch, which is rare for a car that has been raced.
> Barry *


Are you definately going to sell it? Or are you going to see how the 03' seaon pans out?


----------



## Guest (Dec 2, 2002)

*Re: Re: IT's FINE*



dominojd said:


> *Are you definately going to sell it? Or are you going to see how the 03' seaon pans out? *


E-mail me privately & we'll discuss.
E-mail me at: [email protected]
Barry


----------

